# Ravens Barrow Reviews Monster Books



## Chris in CT (Apr 27, 2009)

Special thanks to Patrick Nottingham at Ravens Barrow for reviewing my latest books: "Making a Monstrous Halloween" and "Monster Parties and Games."

Check them out at:

The Raven's Barrow - Halloween and Horror in Modern Culture

Also, drop me a line and let me know your favorite ways of celebrating the season! Check out:

www.monstersandbooks.com

Hope to hear from you soon!

Chris Kullstroem


----------

